# kdm startet kein KDE/XFCE, radeon-Treiber, startkde-Problem

## strangerthandreams

Ich habe schon seit langem folgendes Problem. Mein KDM startet weder KDE noch XFCE. Nachdem man sich angemeldet hat mit Login/Passwort wird der Bildschirm kurz schwarz so als ob KDE startet, dann kehrt allerdings wieder KDM auf den Bildschirm zurück.

Bisher bin ich das Problem umgangen indem ich den radeonhd-Treiber nutzte, der jedoch seit gestern maskiert und fürs Löschen aus dem Portagetree vorgemerkt ist.

Jetzt nutze ich den radeon-Treiber wieder, nur wie gesagt kommt da KDE nicht von selber hoch. Wechsle ich jedoch aufs Terminal schieße kdm ab und starte den Xserver mit startx, dann kommt KDE problemlos hoch. Woran kann das liegen?

Hier ein paar Daten:

```

x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.7-r1

kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.4.5

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.13.1

```

lspci

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400

```

kdm.log

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux franctireur 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 #6 SMP Sat Sep 18 13:02:58 CEST 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@60, vga=795, splash=verbose softlevel=graphical console=tty1

Build Date: 07 August 2010  11:35:34AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 18 13:52:16 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

```

Xorg.0.log

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux franctireur 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 #6 SMP Sat Sep 18 13:02:58 CEST 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@60, vga=795, splash=verbose softlevel=graphical console=tty1

Build Date: 07 August 2010  11:35:34AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 18 13:52:24 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Z61mDisplay" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Z61mMonitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400"

(**) |-->Screen "LGDisplay" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "LGMonitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400"

(**) Option "DontZap" "off"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.

(II) Loader magic: 0x81dbac0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:7145:17aa:202a ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400 rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/134217728, 0xee000000/65536, I/O @ 0x00002000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(**) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 6.13.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

        ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

        ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

        ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

        ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

        ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

        ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

        ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

        AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

        ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

        ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

        ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

        ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

        ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

        ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

        ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

        ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

        ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

        ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

        ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

        ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

        ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200, ATI Mobility Radeon 4100,

        ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4290, CYPRESS,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

        ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, CEDAR, CEDAR, CEDAR,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, CEDAR, ATI Radeon HD 5450,

        CEDAR

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "DRI" "on"

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400" (ChipID = 0x7145)

(II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

(II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: enabled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Z61mMonitor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "PreferredMode" "1920x1080"

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Using user preference for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1680x1050

(II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

(II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :1fdff000 vram size: s:8000000 visible:78d4000

(II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): GPU accel disabled or not working, using shadowfb for KMS

(II) Loading sub module "shadow"

(II) LoadModule: "shadow"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 7128K

(II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 104940K

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration disabled

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "TexturedVideo" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "TripleBuffer" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "UseFastTLS" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "TexturedVideoSync" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "PreferredMode" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "MergedFB" is not used

(--) RandR disabled

(WW) Not including screen "Z61mDisplay" in origins calculation.

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 444 x 277

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ThinkPad Extra Buttons

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: always reports core events

(**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Found keys

(II) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ThinkPad Extra Buttons" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: always reports core events

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

(II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found relative axes

(II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found x and y relative axes

(II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Configuring as mouse

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

(II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Forcing middle mouse button emulation on.

(**) Option "Emulate3Timeout" "50"

(**) Option "EmulateWheel" "true"

(**) Option "EmulateWheelButton" "2"

(**) Option "EmulateWheelTimeout" "200"

(**) Option "YAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Option "XAxisMapping" "6 7"

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: XAxisMapping: buttons 6 and 7

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: EmulateWheelButton: 2, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint" (type: MOUSE)

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.2.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.1

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "false"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

(**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "100"

(**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

(**) Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"

(**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

(**) Option "MinSpeed" "0.10"

(**) Option "MaxSpeed" "0.50"

(**) Option "AccelFactor" "0.005"

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Gaming Mouse

(**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Found 20 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "IBM", prod id 10375

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  122.00  1680 1712 1776 1904  1050 1051 1054 1066 -hsync -vsync (64.1 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  101.67  1680 1712 1776 1904  1050 1051 1054 1066 -hsync -vsync (53.4 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "IBM", prod id 10375

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  122.00  1680 1712 1776 1904  1050 1051 1054 1066 -hsync -vsync (64.1 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  101.67  1680 1712 1776 1904  1050 1051 1054 1066 -hsync -vsync (53.4 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "IBM", prod id 10375

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  122.00  1680 1712 1776 1904  1050 1051 1054 1066 -hsync -vsync (64.1 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  101.67  1680 1712 1776 1904  1050 1051 1054 1066 -hsync -vsync (53.4 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "IBM", prod id 10375

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  122.00  1680 1712 1776 1904  1050 1051 1054 1066 -hsync -vsync (64.1 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  101.67  1680 1712 1776 1904  1050 1051 1054 1066 -hsync -vsync (53.4 kHz)

```

----------

## Josef.95

Es gab vor ein paar tagen im Nachbarforum ein sehr sehr ähnliches Problem

die Lösung war jedoch sehr simpel --> falsches Passwort im kdm

beachte das man im tty Terminal idR schon ein deutsches Keyboard Layout nutzt --> startx klappt

im kdm jedoch idR ein "en" Layout verwendet wird.

könnte das evtl. auch dein Problem sein?

----------

## strangerthandreams

Ja das habe ich auch gelesen. Jedoch kann es daran nicht liegen, weil es wie bereits geschrieben mit dem radeonhd-Treiber funktioniert. Wenn ich im KDM ein falschen Passwort eingebe, dann zeigt er mir das auch an. Ist das Passwort dagegen richtig, dann wird der Bildschirm für einen Moment schwarz um dann 2 Sekunden später wieder zu KDM zurückzukehren. Vom KDE-Splash-Screen oder so sehe ich dabei nichts.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Habe gerade mal festgestellt, dass startkde auch nicht funktioniert. Die Meldung sagt, dass $DISPLAY nicht gesetzt ist. Ein echo für die Variable sagt genau das gleiche, nämlich nichts. In die .xinitrc habe ich natürlich "exec startkde" eingetragen, sonst würde ein "startx" nicht funktionieren.

Woran liegt das jetzt schon wieder?

----------

## strangerthandreams

Hat denn sonst keiner eine Idee?

----------

## ScytheMan

nutzt du kernel mode setting oder user mode setting?

mal n revdep-rebuild angestoßen? beim update vom xorg-server alle treiber neu gebaut?

poste mal deine xorg.conf

----------

## strangerthandreams

Wenn Du mit Kernel und User Mode Setting die Kernel Option "Enable modesetting on radeon by default" meinst, dann habe ich den Kernel einmal mit angeschalteter Option sowie einmal mit abgewählter Option kompiliert. 

Ebenso habe ich "Direct Rendering Manager" sowie Unteroption "Radeon" einmal als Modul gebaut und dann auch mal direkt in den Kernel kompiliert. Revdep-rebuild habe ich natürlich schon laufen lassen und die treiber xf86-input-evdev, xf86-video-ati sowie den für synaptics habe ich auch neu gebaut. Habe ich da was übersehen  :Question: 

 :Arrow:  So und nun noch eine interessante Entdeckung: Stell ich den Laptop in meine Dockingstation und schließe da über DVI einen Monitor an, dann klappt auch der Login. Hmm ich weiß echt nicht was es sein kann   :Exclamation:   :Sad:  Hängt das damit zusammen, dass startkde nicht funktioniert?

xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier    "Simple Layout"

   Screen    "Z61mDisplay"

   Screen    "LGDisplay" 0 0

        Option        "DontZap" "off"

   Option    "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "ddc"

   Load  "int10"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

# --- Section: Monitor -----------------------------------------

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Z61mMonitor"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 31.5

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

   Option       "VendorName" "Lenovo"

   Option       "ModelName" "Z61mLVDS"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

   Option       "PreferredMode" "1680x1050"

  Gamma   1.05  0.85  0.75  # created by KGamma

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "LGMonitor"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 31.5

        VertRefresh  60.0 - 60.0

  Gamma   0.00  0.00  0.00  # created by KGamma

EndSection

# --- EndSection: Monitor -----------------------------------------

# --- Section: Device -----------------------------------------

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400"

#   Driver       "radeonhd"

   Driver       "radeon"

   Option       "DRI" "on"

   Option          "AccelMethod" "EXA"

   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option       "TexturedVideo" "on"

   Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

   Option       "EnablePageFlip" "true"

   Option       "TripleBuffer" "true" 

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "1"

   Option       "TexturedVideoSync" "on"

   Screen       0

EndSection

# --- EndSection: Device --------------------------------------------

# --- Section: Screen -----------------------------------------

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Z61mDisplay"

   Device     "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400"

   Monitor    "Z61mMonitor"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

     Viewport   0 0

     Depth     24

     Modes    "1680x1050"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "LGDisplay"

        Device     "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400"

       Monitor    "LGMonitor"

          SubSection "Display"

          Viewport   0 0

          Depth     24

          Modes    "1920x1080"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

# --- EndSection: Screen -----------------------------------------

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

----------

